# 65 gallon



## jr2010 (Feb 10, 2017)

36" 18" 24"
I have white sand, any input would be great. Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

What fish do you plan to stock? Different fish call for different aquascaping.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

What input are you looking for?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

First input after the sand, should probably be water. Always a good start I'd say.

After that, we'd need a little more information to help you.


----------



## jr2010 (Feb 10, 2017)

I was thinking on painting the back black. I have seen a few tanks with rocks in the center I'm just not sure. I have a electric blue acara now


----------



## jr2010 (Feb 10, 2017)

the other fish i'm not sure
i think one is a electric yellow
the other is yellow with black horizontal stripes
the other is blue with black vertical stripes


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You may want to post pictures of your fish in the Unidentified forum. The acara is South American and the Electric Yellow (Labidochromis caeruleus) is from Africa's Lake Malawi.

Yellow with horizontal stripes sounds like Melanochromis auratus...one of the most aggressive mbuna from Africa's Lake Malawi.

Blue with black bars can be a bunch of different things.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is a similar thread in Aquarium Set Up. Should we continue the discussion there? Or do you want to limit this one to just décor?


----------



## jr2010 (Feb 10, 2017)

i have a lot of questions and I am un sure of where to ask them
thank you


----------



## BooyahBlake (Feb 13, 2017)

jr2010 said:


> i have a lot of questions and I am un sure of where to ask them
> thank you


dj ransom has the answers I am setting up a 65 now. I used lots of river rock and pools sand


----------

